# Tell me everything you see please!



## maxinekylie (Mar 21, 2018)

Im thinking about looking at this little guy but cant get over how silly he looks. He looks like he's a good little worker, and I don't NEED a pretty horse. I was hoping you guys could tell me EVERYTHING you see about him though and let me know especially if there are things that might affect him negatively you can see.


----------



## maxinekylie (Mar 21, 2018)

Sorry I'm green and forgot to post the pictures! 😂😂😂


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

In the picture where he is facing left he looks more butt high than in the picture facing right. Ground slope could play a part in either so unless you have them send pictures of him standing on flat concrete it's hard to tell. If he is as butt high as it looks in the left photo that's just a little more than I'm personally comfortable with (fine with the little bit he's off in the right picture) but other people will feel differently depending on what discipline they ride (trails for me). The steep croup doesn't bother me.


Other than that mostly cosmetic in the too large for his neck head and long ears. If you're not wanting to show halter that's not a concern either.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh, I aimed to add that I think he's well worth going to look at in person as long he's trained to the level you want your new to purchase to be. I actually quite like him as long as the right facing picture is the more accurate.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Ditto to above. Little bum high - could make saddle fitting a little trickier, esp with the short back. Steep croup could be a body issue that can be resolved rather than 'conformational'. Feet & legs look fine, in as much as can be told here.


----------



## maxinekylie (Mar 21, 2018)

How do you think the steep croup would affect a horse in barrel racing?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

OK...so none of this matters as long as what you want the horse to do he does well enough to fit your needs and abilities...

So, pick him apart...
Remember that this is all a opinion of what ever posters likes and dislikes, nothing more nothing less!
He is not the best balanced horse...
He appears long backed and slightly dropped to meeting sway status.
He has uneven front hooves and angles "I think"...not the best farrier work either I think I am seeing.
There is something that bothers my eye on his left front leg but don't know what.
I would like to see better pictures and ones from front and behind so legs are clearly visible standing on a solid concrete floor and plain dark background.
Can't tell if it is dirt or forging marks on his front left fetlock with possible scarring
Throatlatch is not the best and he has a short neck underside to chest tie-in.
He is steep crouped and goose-rumped appearing...
In the picture facing left he has a slightly under himself stance with his hind legs, facing right it is near not noticeable so could just be the ground angles. Near posty leg stance facing left.
Left facing he also has a slightly cresty neck, right not seen.
I like his eye, soft and inquisitive.
His mouth is small to his muzzle and nostril is small also standing at rest...if truly small it could play apart of air exchange during heavy exertion...
Currently he is fat and out of condition to my eye...

Overall he_* is*_ a horse to go see and evaluate in person.
He is out of shape and not well muscled.
His build could make it harder for him to get under and get going for certain demanding disciplines of riding but say for me who now enjoys trail riding for the most part, he is a definite possibility if his demeanor and looks matches what he is under saddle...trusty and steady a mount.
He is really cute and will clean up, muscle up and be a nice riding companion I bet...much is cosmetic and a new day and owner will make him a different appearing animal I'm positive.
I don't think you are discussing a 1D barrel horse but for what most of us would ride...go, look and evaluate in person if he has the get up and go to get up and get it done attitude.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see a horse with a long neck, but I LIKE a long neck. a nice shoulder . very short canons. flat knees. a slightly steep croup (so hard to tell, because photos show pretty differently)

he appears to be every so slightly camped out in photo facting right, but not in photo facting left. He is downhill, but how much, again is hard to tell.

I rather like him. I think in a western saddle, the downhill will not bother you as much. 

front views would be nice. in some views, he appears to toe out on the left front.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's very croup high and the line down from the top of the croup is pretty steep. He's also got that scooped out look from the point of the croup over the sacroiliac which can indicate a weakness in that region and result in back problems further down the line. That could improve with conditioning as his entire top line look slightly poor in the one photo.
He seems to be straighter than average in the shoulder which could make his stride shorter and choppier than ideal.


If he's otherwise good for what you want then go and try him - nothing to lose


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

So I will add my 2 cents. When I was in 4-H (many moons ago) we were told a well balanced horse could be divided into equal thirds (minus neck and head) a see a horse that divides well into equal thirds. He could use some muscle to build up his topline and fill out his chest and rump. Nice slope to the shoulder but I don't care for how low is tail set is (steep croup)

If barrel racing is your plan - I don't see any imminent issues other than he is most definitely way out of shape and will need a great deal of conditioning. Overall an acceptable project.

I may have missed his height and age.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

maxinekylie said:


> How do you think the steep croup would affect a horse in barrel racing?


Now there’s plenty of horses with heart and try that can be very successful barrel horses even with steep croups BUT in general, a horse with a hind end conformation like this one tends to lack power. Ideally, you want The hindquarters and croup all well-rounded with lots of muscle. That is what enables that burst of speed when leaving the turn. 

He is also slightly downhill. That can be challenging for barrel racing because it can make them heavy on the front end, and not as quick in the turns. 

Does he have horrible conformation? Absolutely not. But if I were to get nit picky for a barrel prospect, those are two of the biggest things I see.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

How competitive at barrels are you wanting? For fun local playdays, open all-breed shows, etc. he is fine for barrels. As a 1D-2D competitive rodeo or jackpot horse, I would say his conformation may hinder him. Some horses outrun their build, but all other things being equal, pick the athletic horse every time.


----------

